# Sennheiser e609??



## martyb1 (Aug 5, 2007)

Anyone use one or tried one








I like the idea of not needing a stand
Right now I use a 57 but thought I might try one of these
Anyone used both?
Thanks


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

Yeah, its a nice mic. I prefer it to the 57 for most guitar applications.


----------



## martyb1 (Aug 5, 2007)

Thanks for the replies
I think I may just give one a try!!


----------



## suttree (Aug 17, 2007)

i'll ring in on the "good mic" side, too. i like 57s though, i don't know if i'd pick this over it or not.. this is a crisper mic though.


----------



## JC103 (Oct 6, 2007)

The e609 is an average mic, much like the sm57. It shines on some some things but generally is lacking that certain something. If you thinking of trying an e609 I highly suggest spending the extra $50 on the e906. Now that is a nice mic! It has a three way switch to emulate the warmer black version of the e609 (an older version that I don't think they manufacture that one any more) the brightness of the current e609 and last but not least, my favorite the flat position that sounds pretty faithful to the original md409 which was a main stay in the live Floyd shows and can be seen in the DVD "Live at Pompeii".


----------



## BoogaBooga (Mar 1, 2009)

I have the silver one, and I don't really use it as much as I thought I would. For certain applications, the bass proximity effect is just too much, and moving it further back kinda defeats the purpose as a guitar mic (ie drape it over a cab). Maybe I have a dud...


----------

